# iPad2 = téléphone ? Non pas pour l'instant !



## specialized (14 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Avertissement aux (futurs) possesseurs d'un _iPad2_, sauf erreur de ma part, la fonction de téléphoner en mode _GSM_, n'est pas possible ! :mouais:

Je m'explique, l_'iPad2 3G_ est équipé des composants pouvant faire de la _VOIP_ , des logiciels complémentaires gratuits ou payants (_FaceTime, Skype, Fring, TruPhone,_ ...(1)) assurent cette fonction, et plus, en _Wi-Fi_, mais rien n'est disponible pour utiliser la fonction _GSM_ en appel cellulaire sur les réseaux idoines, comme le fait un _iPhone_, sans payer un surcoût !

En installant une carte _SIM_ (mon exemple, une _SFR_) dans l'_iDevice_ dernière génération, le réseau est bien reconnu et affiché, mais ni _Apple_, ni l'opérateur téléphonique, ne fournissent l'application pour l'utiliser en téléphone !
(l'assistance technique de l'opérateur n'est même pas formée à répondre à nos questions, j'ai eu un responsable plateau niveau 2 qui n'a pu répondre aux miennes, posées hier).

Seule la fonction _"data"_ peut être utilisée, dans la limite du forfait souscrit (vous savez ceux qui coûtent un bras, voire plus)

Bien que les dispositions soient présentes dans l'_iPad2_ (micro, haut-parleur, puce pour réseaux _UMTS/HSDPA/HSUPA_ 850, 900, 1 900, 2 100 MHz ; _GSM/EDGE_ 850, 900, 1 800, 1 900 MHz), _Apple_ est resté très discret sur cette non fonction.

Etes-vous prêt à payer une option de 120&#8364;uros de plus sur la machine et le *forfait "data"* qui va avec, pour surfer et envoyer/relever vos courriels sur les zones de couverture de votre opérateur ? mais pas téléphoner !

Pour information : j'ai également essayé de brancher la tablette sur un kit _PARROT MKi9100_ d'un véhicule, il est reconnu aussi bien en _Bluetooth_ qu'en _dock connecteur_ , par contre sur la prise _"dock"_ , elle n'indique "_aucune charge en cours_", il faudra alors privilégier une synchronisation _Bluetooth_ avec un chargeur sur prise _allume-cigare_ ou _USB_ dédiée si votre véhicule est équipé de celle-ci.

S'il vous plaît, que quelqu'un me prouve le contraire, en commençant par _Apple_ ! 

http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/shop_ipad/family/ipad/select?mco=MjE2MjYyNzA
http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/built-in-apps/
http://www.skype.com/intl/fr/get-skype/on-your-computer/macosx/
http://itunes.apple.com/app/fring/id290948830?mt=8
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/truphone-for-ipad/id363511108?mt=8

Sinon, acheter une tablette sous _Androïd_ !  :rose:

(1) _Skype_ et _Fring_ ne sont pas optimisés pour l'_iPad_.

A+


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (14 Mai 2011)

Tu dates un peu... Apple a toujours dit que L'ipad n'etait pas un tel... Et franchement je ne me voit pas teleponer avec... Ce n'est pas un iPhone!

Perso je suis très content de mon iPad 2 64Go 3 G... Que je n'échangerai pas contre n'importe quelle tablette android... Surtout pas pour téléphoner avec... Déjà que je ne sort pas la tablette quand je suis à l'extérieur ou dans le metro... Je l'utilise à la maison et dans le train... Je téléphone avec mon iPad...

Quand au forfait data qui coute un bras, j'ai un forfait à 6,80 (8-15% car client orange). Je ne pense pas que Ca me ruine... C'est un forfait 200Mo... Je n'étais pas certains que Ca serai suffisant (je pensai à du dépannage), mais je consomme environ 100 Mo un mois normal... L'usage est très différent de mon iPhone (que j'utilise en permanence dans les transports, t qui consomme environ 500Mo par moi... L'accès 3G de L'ipad n'est pas tant sollicité que Ca: un peu dans le train pour les mails et les actus... Un peu de msn... Mais Ca s'arrête la... C'est super pratique de l'avoir (pas de contrainte de wifi) mais Ca ne consomme pas autant qu'uk iPhone qui est toujours à porté de main...


----------



## specialized (14 Mai 2011)

Merci pour votre expérience,

Mais l'ensemble du forum ne peut se payer votre configuration, iPhone + iPad2 .
Mon sentiment est que cela fait _"presque"_ double emploi !
Vous parlez de votre forfait à 6,80 pour 200Mo/mois, mais celui de l'iPhone à 500Mo, il n'est pas compté celui-là ?

L'_iPad_ je l'utilise pour le _Calendrier_ et _Contacts_, mais aussi les autres applis de base qui sont plus que satisfaisante dans mon cadre de travail, au bureau, en déplacement sur les chantiers, 
J'ai encore l'espoir qu'une application, puisqu'il ne manque qu'elle, soit développée et installée sur une telle machine, 

Ayant un _iPad_ dans les mains, et consultant un plan en format _".dwg"_, j'ai du mal à comprendre qu'il faille :
- poser la tablette,
- prendre un téléphone, et appuyer sur le bouton de réception
alors qu'un _iOS 4_ permettrait la réponse directe, 
Une autre fois, un doigt laissé sur un numéro lors d'une consultation d'une fiche, d'un événement ou sur les pages de renseignement, nous proposerait directement la composition, _Apple_ sait faire simple, alors ?!

Tout le monde, ne maîtrise pas encore totalement son compte _SIP_ et la _VoIP_, les opérateurs de _téléphonie mobile_, n'encouragent pas non plus, à la fuite de leurs clients vers le _tout compris dans le forfait_, cela se comprend, c'est surtout commercial, (malgré le nombre grandissant de _Hot Spot_).

Pour moi, un forfait à 30/38 uros à la maison et *un* contrat professionnel pour les communications correspondantes semblent être une logique majoritaire !


Et vous qu'en pensez-vous ? Pourquoi _Apple_ a t'il bridé cette fonction en _GSM_ uniquement ?

A+


----------



## nifex (14 Mai 2011)

Apple doit aussi protéger l'iPhone en bridant l'iPad...

Même si il ne serait pas du tout pratique d'utiliser son ipad pour téléphoner, il y aurait certainement des gens qui opterait pour un ipad seulement au lieu de ipad + iphone....


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Mai 2011)

Ma question sera simple? Peux-tu téléphoner avec un ordinateur? Même avec une clef 3G?

Franchement, je trouverai ça idiot... J'ai failli m'étouffer de rire quand on m'a dit que le galaxy tab faisait téléphone...

Joli troll, bien essayé...

Si tu veux téléphoner, prend un galaxy tab, L'iPad n'est pas fait pour toi... Pour moi i est juste une autre forme d'ordinateur, et n'a rien d'un téléphone... Pour téléphoner, il y a l'iPhone... L'iPad me sert à bosser... Et c'est déjà énorme...


----------



## Fred 80 (15 Mai 2011)

Pour téléphoner il y a l' I phone : oui mais dans ce cas en poussant a fond le raisonnement l'I phone n'est pas ce que j'appellerai un téléphone pratique : trop grand, trop gros pour une utilisation en téléphone seul.


----------



## Gwen (15 Mai 2011)

Là, il ne faut pas pousser. Il est parfait pour une poche. Ensuite, on peut discuter de la taille idéale d'un objet, mais dire que l'iPhone est trop gros c'est " gros "


----------



## Fred 80 (16 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Là, il ne faut pas pousser. Il est parfait pour une poche. Ensuite, on peut discuter de la taille idéale d'un objet, mais dire que l'iPhone est trop gros c'est " gros "


Oui j'ai pousse a fond le raisonnement mais je penses que autant je penses que téléphoner dans la rue avec i pad est idiot autant dans le train en travaillant (oui oui on peut travailler un peu avec un i pas ) iserane pratique de ne pas avoir a sortir en plus le téléphone de sa poche.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Mai 2011)

Je ne dirai qu'une seule chose: Don't feed the troll...


----------



## specialized (20 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,

Le débat s'étoffe, et en même temps il s'éloigne de ma constatation, car pour ceux qui trouvent l'_iPad_ trop gros pour se promener avec, dans la rue ou ailleurs. Il existe des accessoires _"Bluetooth_" pour communiquer, les mains libres, et donc moins encombré.

Je ne suis pas adepte, du fait de répondre à n'importe quel appel, tout de suite (je filtre), et je n'aime pas communiquer dans les lieux publics, cela me gène, et je ne voudrais pas gêner les autres, mais quand je travaille, de plus avec l'_iPad_, tout en gérant les communications chronophages (inutiles ou peu importantes), je ne vois pas le problème de faire une conversation téléphonique, voire visiophonique, quand ceci sera possible, en _GSM_, sans, pour autant, sortir un autre appareils communicants, 
car l'automatisme,  je l'ai déjà pris en _VoIP_ quand je suis près d'un _hotspot_ (à la maison, ou sur mon compte _SIP_ sur une _????Box_);

Alors, je trouve, le fait de payer deux forfaits, et acheter deux appareils possédant les mêmes caractéristiques, .... euh ! ... inutile !

N'est-il pas ?

Ou, tout simplement ! il ne faut constater que, la technologie du _GSM_ est bien sur le déclin, malgré la progression du nombre et des prix des abonnements. 
Y aurait-il, encore plus de candidat pour servir de vache à lait ?

Les débats sont toujours ouverts .

A+


----------

